# I took 100mg of expired Quetiapine



## phony

Okay so 2 nights ago I took two 10mg tablets of Zolpidem and one 100mg tablet of Quetiapine, and I felt super nauseated and dizzy right after, I don't even remember going to bed, I just woke up the next day really hazy. I remember not being able to keep my eyes open and like the walls were swallowing me or something, I guess I was pretty high. Anyway, that was really weird because I've taken six tablets of Quetiapine before and not feel as dizzy as that before going to bed. I still felt pretty sick today (I always do after the Quetiapine, though. I was taken off of it by my psychiatrist a couple of years ago) so it could just be the Zolpidem I took last night, but I checked the Quetiapine blister pack and it turns out it expired on 06/12, yeah, how bad is that?


----------



## Brad Pitt

Why are you taking these drugs anyway? Do you have insomnia and depression or something?


----------



## phony

Brad Pitt said:


> Why are you taking these drugs anyway? Do you have insomnia and depression or something?


I was in the middle of crying and that I saw your username and avatar it's friggin hilarious oh my god.

Yeah I do. I'm not supposed to take either of them anymore though. I was put off the Qutiapine in 2011 oh my god what the fuck is wrong with me, I took 6 of the Zolpidem last night because I wouldn't fall asleep after taking one oh my god I'm going to die of drug poisoning.


----------



## phony

You can't get drug poisoning from 100mg though come on.


----------



## Brad Pitt

If I was you I'd go and see a pharmacist. If you think it's really bad then go to accident and emergency.

Also glad to know I cheered you up haha.

If you're not supposed to take them then don't take them. Don't freak out if you can't get to sleep, happens to me all the time. I just cut my losses and stay up all night knowing I'll get sleep the next night.


----------



## phony

General symptoms of poisoning can include:


feeling sick - *Yes*
being sick - *wtf? yes?*
diarrhoea - *No*
stomach pain - *Yes*
drowsiness, dizziness or weakness *- Yeah*
high temperature of 38°C (100.4°F) or above -* I don't know. My mum said I had a temperature before.*
chills (shivering) - *No*
loss of appetite *- Yeah*
headache - *Yes*
irritability - *Yes*
difficulty swallowing (dysphagia) *- No*
producing more saliva than norma *- I don't htink so*
skin rash *- No*
burns around the nose or mouth - *No. My throat a bit though.*
double or blurred vision *- A LOT but only right after I took the drugs.*
seizures (fits) - *No.*
coma (in severe cases) *- No.*


----------



## Brad Pitt

You're probably fine. Anxiety over taking too much causes those things too. I'd check with a doctor or pharmacist anyway. 

Don't do that again though...


----------



## phony

Brad Pitt said:


> You're probably fine. Anxiety over taking too much causes those things too. I'd check with a doctor or pharmacist anyway.
> 
> Don't do that again though...


i'm anxious all the fucking time i should be on xanax again but it made me feel like shit. ugh oh my god i hope i don't have drug poisoning, this is NOT how i want to die. i don't want to die a virgin oh my god. i'm not going to die though, it was only 100mg and it was like 2 days ago. i'm fine.


----------



## Brad Pitt

The way to cure anxiety is not through drugs. You need to change your attitude, I would know I just went through it and am 99% cured. Whenever possible don't take drugs is my advice to you.

Also I think you will be fine. Like I already said if its really bothering you see a doctor or pharmacist. Not much else to say on the subject.


----------



## EyesOpen

If its been 2 days and are still alive, you are ok! Typically, expiration on drugs means they get less potent not that they go "bad". Drug Expiration Dates - Drugs.com is informative and may make you feel better.

I think you have anxiety and you are attributing being sick with that drug that you even said always makes you sick after to the expiration date, which like I said usually just means less potent not bad.


----------



## Red Panda

these sound like just the side-effects
_The most common side-effect of quetiapine is somnolence. Other common side-effects include sluggishness, fatigue, dry mouth, sore throat, dizziness, abdominal pain, constipation, upset stomach, orthostatic hypotension, inflammation or swelling of the sinuses or pharynx, blurred vision, increased appetite, and weight gain. _

to overdose you have to take several grams of it, why don't you read the leaflet in the drug case? it'd made you feel better if you did. you should be more careful with how you take drugs and you should try to learn not to rely on them unless it's the last thing you can do...


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

phony said:


> i'm anxious all the fucking time i should be on xanax again but it made me feel like shit. ugh oh my god i hope i don't have drug poisoning, this is NOT how i want to die. i don't want to die a virgin oh my god. i'm not going to die though, it was only 100mg and it was like 2 days ago. i'm fine.


Xanax will make you not feel anxious, but it will not actually fix the trigger that causes your anxiety. Figuring out what that trigger is will help you more than Xanax ever will. In general you will have to do what you fear the most and confront stuff that you are really uncomfortable with. Or you can take a Xanax every day, which is probably not that good for you.


----------



## phony

Brad Pitt said:


> The way to cure anxiety is not through drugs. You need to change your attitude, I would know I just went through it and am 99% cured. Whenever possible don't take drugs is my advice to you.
> 
> Also I think you will be fine. Like I already said if its really bothering you see a doctor or pharmacist. Not much else to say on the subject.


Yeah. Thanks, Brad Pitt.



EyesOpen said:


> If its been 2 days and are still alive, you are ok! Typically, expiration on drugs means they get less potent not that they go "bad". Drug Expiration Dates - Drugs.com is informative and may make you feel better.
> 
> I think you have anxiety and you are attributing being sick with that drug that you even said always makes you sick after to the expiration date, which like I said usually just means less potent not bad.


Thank youuuuu.


----------



## phony

Red Panda said:


> these sound like just the side-effects
> _The most common side-effect of quetiapine is somnolence. Other common side-effects include sluggishness, fatigue, dry mouth, sore throat, dizziness, abdominal pain, constipation, upset stomach, orthostatic hypotension, inflammation or swelling of the sinuses or pharynx, blurred vision, increased appetite, and weight gain. _
> 
> to overdose you have to take several grams of it, why don't you read the leaflet in the drug case? it'd made you feel better if you did. you should be more careful with how you take drugs and you should try to learn not to rely on them unless it's the last thing you can do...


I don't have the leaflet anymore, I was supposed to stop taking it in 2011. Thanks though.



MegaTuxRacer said:


> Xanax will make you not feel anxious, but it will not actually fix the trigger that causes your anxiety. Figuring out what that trigger is will help you more than Xanax ever will. In general you will have to do what you fear the most and confront stuff that you are really uncomfortable with. Or you can take a Xanax every day, which is probably not that good for you.


Sigh yeah. Yeah, I know. Thanks. I was prescribed Xanax a year or so ago and only took it for a week because it made me feel like shit.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

phony said:


> Sigh yeah. Yeah, I know. Thanks. I was prescribed Xanax a year or so ago and only took it for a week because it made me feel like shit.


I had a similar experience.


----------



## phony

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I had a similar experience.


Did you get over what you were going through? Have you ever been on a forum for depression? So many people are 35 year olds talking about how they've been like that since they were 16. I don't know if I can DO that, deal with it for 20 more years.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

phony said:


> Did you get over what you were going through? Have you ever been on a forum for depression? So many people are 35 year olds talking about how they've been like that since they were 16. I don't know if I can DO that, deal with it for 20 more years.


It's a pretty constant battle of not going back to being that way. It's totally worth it though. I am a year in and couldn't be dragged back to the utter lethargy and misery I was in before.


----------



## phony

MegaTuxRacer said:


> It's a pretty constant battle of not going back to being that way. It's totally worth it though. I am a year in and couldn't be dragged back to the utter lethargy and misery I was in before.



How'd you do it?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

phony said:


> How'd you do it?


Ultimately, it comes down to deciding what i want to do and being honest with myself about who I am. Then you go do it. That's all it is.


----------



## Red Panda

MegaTuxRacer said:


> It's a pretty constant battle of not going back to being that way. It's totally worth it though. I am a year in and couldn't be dragged back to the utter lethargy and misery I was in before.


I totally agree. It's been 6 years since my major depressive episode, I still dread that one day I'll relive it, but that also gives me strength to do enough to prevent it.


----------



## RaidenPrime

Xanax doesn't have a very long half-life. That's why when it wears off, you feel it hard core.


----------



## milti

phony said:


> General symptoms of poisoning can include:
> 
> 
> feeling sick - *Yes*
> being sick - *wtf? yes?*
> diarrhoea - *No*
> stomach pain - *Yes*
> drowsiness, dizziness or weakness *- Yeah*
> high temperature of 38°C (100.4°F) or above -* I don't know. My mum said I had a temperature before.*
> chills (shivering) - *No*
> loss of appetite *- Yeah*
> headache - *Yes*
> irritability - *Yes*
> difficulty swallowing (dysphagia) *- No*
> producing more saliva than norma *- I don't htink so*
> skin rash *- No*
> burns around the nose or mouth - *No. My throat a bit though.*
> double or blurred vision *- A LOT but only right after I took the drugs.*
> seizures (fits) - *No.*
> coma (in severe cases) *- No.*


Heartburn

Okay well, btw, Quetiapine doesn't have the same effects in everyone. It makes me really sleepy when I once took it but it keeps my bro normal and not crazy (he's on it regularly for being Bipolar)


----------

